# My newest additions!



## KatieT (Mar 20, 2011)

My first Nigerian Dwarfs arrived almost a week ago now - I can't believe that it's taken me this long to get pictures of them!

Way back in October/November, I reserved two doelings from Proctor Hill Farm. Of course, both of the does had only bucks! I was a bit disappointed, but everything worked out in the end. Addie kindly offered Persephone to me after her sale fell through, and I ended up purchasing Mitzi's little boy (well, little to me - he was 5 lbs at birth!) as a wether because he was so darn cute.

They arrived last Monday after a 7-hour delay in Chicago because of weather in Dallas. I was such a worried mama that night! They are doing wonderfully - my little LaMancha buckling, Chester, absolutely loves them - they love to play together and sleep in a pile. Of course, I love them too - they are both sweethearts!

So here they are! It's hard to get decent pictures of them because they keep following me around. 

Here's Persephone:


And the little blue-eyed boy! Addie was calling him Behemy (short for Behemoth, since he was so big), but after spending time with him I really think that he needs an "old man" name, so we are thinking of calling him Herbert (Herbie for short).


And a picture of them playing with Chester. Persephone's saying, "Couldn't you have gotten a better shot of me?"  It makes her legs a bit hocky, but they aren't.


Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Adorable! Congrats on the new additions!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aww...they are very cute...congrats!! :thumb:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

They are both really pretty! Congrats!!!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Congrats! Very Cute goats!


----------



## KatieT (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks everyone! They are sweet.


----------



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

dont you just love getting new babies?... she is so precious and the name Herbie is perfect!


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

They are so pretty! Love the little ober in the background


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Very pretty kids!!! 

They are certainly enjoying that wood pile too :greengrin:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Adorable.


----------

